# Seeking advice on how to trade options in US



## LOVE_OPTION (29 January 2006)

hello all,

I've been trading options on the ASX for a year now and been thinking to move on to the US market. I would appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction.

thanks,
foi


----------



## wayneL (30 January 2006)

LOVE_OPTION said:
			
		

> hello all,
> 
> I've been trading options on the ASX for a year now and been thinking to move on to the US market. I would appreciate it if someone could point me in the right direction.
> 
> ...




What would you like to know?


----------



## mswiggs (3 February 2006)

Hey,
I have a question.
I am only a new trader with limited experience, would there be any brokerage firms that would allow me to write options, not naked offset with other bought options, I guess if not how long would i need to trade for and in the meantime what would the let me trade?

Cheers Mick


----------



## wayneL (3 February 2006)

mswiggs said:
			
		

> Hey,
> I have a question.
> I am only a new trader with limited experience, would there be any brokerage firms that would allow me to write options, not naked offset with other bought options, I guess if not how long would i need to trade for and in the meantime what would the let me trade?
> 
> Cheers Mick




Mick try www.optionsxpress.com.au

I don't know what level of experience they require, but you can find out from them.

N.B. I don't use them but all reports have been good.


----------



## mswiggs (9 February 2006)

Thanks Wayne, 
It seems optionsexpress has great fee shedule, just wondering if anyone knows where I can estimate margins for US options?

Best Regards Mick


----------



## wayneL (9 February 2006)

mswiggs said:
			
		

> Thanks Wayne,
> It seems optionsexpress has great fee shedule, just wondering if anyone knows where I can estimate margins for US options?
> 
> Best Regards Mick




Mick,

I didn't know you were interested in US options. Have a look at

www.interactivebrokers.com (i use them)

www.thinkorswim.com

Here is IB's margin requirements: http://www.interactivebrokers.com/en/trading/marginRequirements/stockIndexOptions.php?ib_entity=llc

Have a calculator handy  

Cheers


----------

